# ¡Ox! (interjección)



## purasbabosadas

Que yo sepa,la interjección ¡ox! se emplea en España. Quisiera saber si se usa dicha interjección en Latinoamérica.Por cierto,la definición,según figura en el diccionario de la RAE es:"Interjección usada para espantar la caza y las aves domésticas"


----------



## Seelewig

En España no es nada habitual; yo, al menos, nunca la había oído. 
(Naturalmente, no puedo hablar por todas las regiones de España).


----------



## Circunflejo

purasbabosadas said:


> Que yo sepa,la interjección ¡ox! se emplea en España.



Mucha gente la desconocerá; especialmente urbanitas.


----------



## purasbabosadas

Quizás sea más usual en zonas rurales...


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Yo solo la conozco por los crucigramas, pero no soy de campo...


----------



## Duometri

Yo la he oído por Santander, como "¡Oxe!", para espantar a las gallinas.


----------



## Circunflejo

Si se hubiera popularizado el refrán ox, gallina y ella estaba cocida (o su variante ox, gallina y ella estaba en la olla), sería más conocida por la gente. Creo que aún pervive en (prácticamente) toda España. Sin embargo, dado que su empleo se circunscribe a un contexto muy específico con el que la mayoría de la población carece de contacto, es desconocida por mucha gente. Por cierto, también existe el verbo oxear.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

purasbabosadas said:


> Quisiera saber si se usa dicha interjección en Latinoamérica.



Pasé bastante tiempo de mi infancia en el campo en la provincia de Buenos Aires, y jamás escuché esa palabra. A lo sumo, para espantar o echar a las gallinas, lo que se decía era algo así como _*shoo*._


----------



## Aviador

Interesante. Ahora, teniendo en cuenta que en España la equis usualmente se pronuncia como ese, ¿cómo pronuncian la equis de _oxo_?, ¿/oso/ u /okso/?


----------



## Duometri

Aviador said:


> Interesante. Ahora, teniendo en cuenta que en España la equis usualmente se pronuncia como ese, ¿cómo pronuncian la equis de _oxo_?, ¿/oso/ u /okso/?


No se pronuncia como ese . Sería okso.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Aviador said:


> Interesante. Ahora, teniendo en cuenta que en España la equis usualmente se pronuncia como ese, ¿cómo pronuncian la equis de _oxo_?, ¿/oso/ u /okso/?


Hola.

¿Dónde dices que es eso, Aviador?     Siempre encontrarás —en cualquier parte del mundo— personas que pronuncien mal un sonido, que no construyan las frases correctamente o que, directamente, le peguen patadas al diccionario; pero solo recuerdo ahora mismo algún caso (y me llamó mucho la atención)  de gente de poca formación o de zonas rurales que dijera algo como "esamen"...

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Según mi experiencia, la pronunciación como ese de la equis es, como digo en mi anterior intervención, usual en España. La oigo todo el tiempo allí alternando con la pronunciación /ks/ y /gs/.
Hay algunos hilos en estos foros en los que los propios compañeros españoles admiten este fenómeno o citan fuentes que informan al respecto e incluso afirman que se está extendiendo. Algunas de ellas: *1*; *2*; *3*; *4*; *5*.


----------



## Duometri

Pues no estoy nada de acuerdo con los compatriotas de los hilos que citas. Para mí es una pronunciación "poco culta". Ni siquiera coloquial. De hecho, cuando la oigo, me choca. Mis hijos tenían un profesor en el colegio que la pronunciaba "s" y era objeto de burlas (cuando no estaba delante, claro) "Es estraño este esamen". Desde luego, en mi entorno (y no vivo en la Academia), no se oye esa pronunciación.


----------



## jmx

Si por "pronunciar la equis como ese" se entiende en palabras como extraño, sexto, extensión, .... no es una pronunciación que se esté extendiendo sino todo lo contrario, está desapareciendo. Como creo que ya he explicado en otros hilos, era la pronunciación habitual en todo el norte de España, incluso en registros formales. Actualmente, con la desaparición de los dialectos del norte lo que se extiende es la típica pronunciación del sur, que varía entre [ekstraño] y [ehtraño] según el grado de formalidad, y nunca dice [estraño].

En cambio decir [esamen] si que sonaba un poco "inculto" en el norte de España en situaciones formales, pero aun así mucha gente lo decía.

Por cierto yo nunca había oído lo de "ox". ¿Realmente la gente lo pronuncia [oks]?


----------



## Quiviscumque

jmx said:


> Por cierto yo nunca había oído lo de "ox". ¿Realmente la gente lo pronuncia [oks]?



"Ox" es una vieja palabra expresiva que siempre se ha escrito así. Como sabemos, la grafía [x] correspondía en la lengua antigua casi siempre a un sonido similar al inglés /sh/, salvo en algunos préstamos grecolatinos donde se debía leer como /ks/. Por la etimología que da el DRAE, y por la variante [os] que recoge, parece claro que [ox] correspondía al caso general y debía de pronunciarse /osh/.

Sin embargo, en la reforma ortográfica de 1815 que regularizó el uso de [x] se conservó la grafía [ox]. ¿Lapsus de la RAE? ¿O es que los campesinos españoles realmente pronunciaban /oks/? Me inclino por lo primero.

Nunca he oído pronunciar la palabra. Pero apostaría que, si se conserva en el habla de alguna comarca, se dirá /os/ u /oh/.

Edito y aclaro: esa /sh/ en el s. XVI se convirtió en jota, así que la pronunciación de [ox] seguramente fue /oj/ en el s. XVI.


----------



## Agró

Meto cuchara.

*otx*.
Voz empleada para espantar las gallinas [Roncal]
(J. M.  Iribarren. _Vocabulario navarro_)

Esa grafía (con _tx_) me hace pensar que se pronuncia o pronunciaba africada /'oʧ/, pero nunca se lo he oído a nadie.


----------



## Circunflejo

jmx said:


> ¿Realmente la gente lo pronuncia [oks]?



En la comarca de La Cabrera se pronunciaba osh y supongo hoy en día se mantendrá la misma pronunciación aunque no sé cuántas personas seguirán usando ox.



Quiviscumque said:


> si se conserva en el habla de alguna comarca



Seguro que todavía hay quien la utilice. @Duometri dijo en el mensaje número 6 que la ha escuchado en Cantabria como oxe. Se encuentran algunos ejemplos de uso en textos del siglo XXI y en internet se puede encontrar también gente que recuerda cómo se empleaba antaño.


----------



## jorgema

Quiviscumque said:


> "Edito y aclaro: esa /sh/ en el s. XVI se convirtió en jota, así que la pronunciación de [ox] seguramente fue /oj/ en el s. XVI.



Al igual que algunos, sólo la conozco de los crucigramas, pero lo que sí conozco es "ojear" con el sentido de espantar a los animales. Así que ahí está la jota que menciona Quiviscumque.


----------



## Circunflejo

jorgema said:


> lo que sí conozco es "ojear" con el sentido de espantar a los animales. Así que ahí está la jota que menciona Quiviscumque.



Es curioso que el DLE no considere que ojear deriva etimológicamente de oxear sino dice que deriva del árabe hispánico mientras que oxear dice deriva de ox.


----------



## Entrerriano

purasbabosadas said:


> Que yo sepa,la interjección ¡ox! se emplea en España. Quisiera saber si se usa dicha interjección en Latinoamérica.Por cierto,la definición,según figura en el diccionario de la RAE es:"Interjección usada para espantar la caza y las aves domésticas"


En Argentina es desconocida.


----------



## Calambur

purasbabosadas said:


> según figura en el diccionario de la RAE es:"Interjección *usada para espantar la caza* y las aves domésticas"


Hola, y perdón por cambiar el enfoque, pero me resulta muy extraño lo que resalté en negrita.

¿Acaso quienes se dedican a matar pretenden espantar a sus potenciales presas? - No lo entiendo. (Quizá 'espantar' tenga un significado que desconozco... Si acaso, ruego me lo expliquen.)

Saludos._


----------



## Kaxgufen

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Yo solo la conozco por los crucigramas, pero no soy de campo...


Pues los crucigramas a mí me han enseñado que la interjección "para espantar aves domésticas" es ¡za!


----------



## Quiviscumque

Calambur said:


> Hola, y perdón por cambiar el enfoque, pero me resulta muy extraño lo que resalté en negrita.
> 
> ¿Acaso quienes se dedican a matar pretenden espantar a sus potenciales presas? - No lo entiendo. (Quizá 'espantar' tenga un significado que desconozco... Si acaso, ruego me lo expliquen.)
> 
> Saludos._



Ay, Calambur... Si no te gusta la caza en general, menos te gustará la caza al ojeo, en la que unos criados ("ojeadores") van por el campo asustando a las pobres perdices para que salgan volando y los señores, cómodamente escondidos en sus puestos de caza, disparen contra ellas a placer.

Ojeo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Calambur

Uff, qué pervertidos. 
Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## Amapolas

Hakuna Matata said:


> Pasé bastante tiempo de mi infancia en el campo en la provincia de Buenos Aires, y jamás escuché esa palabra. A lo sumo, para espantar o echar a las gallinas, lo que se decía era algo así como _*shoo*._


Qué gracioso, yo digo así cuando quiero espantar a un animal, pero pensé que me lo había robado del inglés.


----------



## Ballenero

No sé cúal es el origen de esta palabra pero en lengua vasca "_ospa" _significa "vete de aquí, lárgate". Desconozco qué idioma habrá influído sobre el otro pero he encontrado esto:

*hospa*
1. interj. coloq. Cantb. oxte.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados.

(Nota para el moderador: en este foro solo se admite el español pero he considerado oportuno hacer mención al euskera porque en este caso hay una relación, gracias).


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> Desconozco qué idioma habrá influído sobre el otro pero he encontrado esto



Fíjese que la RAE afirma que oxte viene del árabe hispánico. Hospa, al ser un término de uso circunscrito a Cantabria, sí que podría tener alguna influencia del euskera.


----------



## Marsianitoh

En euskera decimos " ux" o "uxa" ( la X se pronuncia como la "sh" en inglés)  para espantar a las aves (también a otros animales pero primordialmente aves), de ahí viene el verbo " uxatu", ahuyentar. No sé si el "ox" del castellano viene de ahí o nuestro " ux" viene del " ox" castellano.
https://www.euskaltzaindia.eus/index.php?sarrera=ux&option=com_oeh&view=frontpage&Itemid=413&lang=eu&bila=bai
"Ospa!" significa " ¡largo de aquí!"


----------



## Entrerriano

La acción de espantar la caza (para que salga a descubierto) es lo que el diccionario recoge como " batida" .
batida - Definición - WordReference.com


----------



## JeSuisSnob

En México tampoco se usa ni _ox_ ni _oxear _y me sucede de forma parecida que a otros compañeros: conozco ambas palabras por juegos en línea como Scrabble o Apalabrados (y la correspondiente visita al diccionario cuando algún adversario emplea una palabra como ésas).

Y me resulta curioso el uso anglicado de _shoo _que mencionan algunos compañeros argentinos (cada vez vamos tomando más interjecciones prestadas de los anglos).


----------



## Hakuna Matata

JeSuisSnob said:


> Y me resulta curioso el uso anglicado de _shoo _que mencionan algunos compañeros argentinos (cada vez vamos tomando más interjecciones prestadas de los anglos).


Me resulta difícil entender cómo puede haber llegado ese *shoo *si no fue desde España misma, ya que mis familiares eran de ascendencia vasca. Y puedo jurar que ninguno de ellos sabía ni pizca de inglés.
Y no es algo nuevo, mi infancia en el campo fue en los '60... y apenas si tenían radio (AM, por supuesto).


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Hakuna Matata said:


> Me resulta difícil entender cómo puede haber llegado ese *shoo *si no fue desde España misma, ya que mis familiares eran de ascendencia vasca. Y puedo jurar que ninguno de ellos sabía ni pizca de inglés.
> Y no es algo nuevo, mi infancia en el campo fue en los '60... y apenas si tenían radio (AM, por supuesto).


Órale. Yo pensaba que venía de una prolongada interacción con el inglés (habrá que ver cómo es el caso de Amapolas). Gracias, Hakuna.


----------



## swift

¿Cabría la posibilidad de que los señores empelucados de la RAE se hayan resignado a mantener un vestigio para no adoptar el dígrafo _–sh–_? En topónimos como _Bangladesh_, la _Ortografía _(2010 → pp. 127, 128) recomienda la grafía «adaptada» _Bangladés_, que seguramente está mejor adaptada a la pronunciación europea, pero que no refleja la americana (compárese, a manera de ejemplo, con el caso de _geisha_). Lo que quiero decir con esto es que quizá la Academia haya decidido mantener la _–x–_ a falta de otro mejor medio de representar /ʃ/, por considerar aquel dígrafo como anglicado.


----------



## Circunflejo

swift said:


> ¿Cabría la posibilidad de que los señores empelucados de la RAE se hayan resignado a mantener un vestigio para no adoptar el dígrafo _–sh–_?



Sí, pero creo que es más probable que ni se hayan planteado la cuestión.


----------



## Amapolas

JeSuisSnob said:


> Órale. Yo pensaba que venía de una prolongada interacción con el inglés (habrá que ver cómo es el caso de Amapolas). Gracias, Hakuna.


Como decía arriba, yo creo que en mi caso es simple hurto del inglés. Por aquí no se lo he oído a ninguna otra persona. Es más común, creo yo, _Fuera; Salí/Andate/Rajá de acá; _o _Vía_, _Vía de aquí_. Lo de _vía_ posiblemente sea robo del italiano.


----------



## Doraemon-

Yo solo se la he oído a abuelos de pueblo contando historietas de cuando eran jóvenes, aunque en forma verbal ("cuando las mozas salían para oxear las gallinas..."), aunque la interjección no tengo ni idea de cómo la dirían. En forma verbal se pronuncia como cualquier x intervocálica, como /gs/. El sonido /ks/ por aquí solo se usa al final de palabra (cérvix, télex...), y probablemente "ox", y como s (o sh, según zona) solo al principio: xilófono, xenófobo..., aunque hablo de la Castilla rural, igual en otras zonas varía. En general me suena también rematadamente mal que la X intervocálica se pronuncie /s/ ("un tasi").
En mi vida cotidiana urbanita lógicamente no lo he oído nunca, "ox", es la palabra típica de crucigrama y nada más.


----------



## ukimix

En mi zona decimos 'choo' o 'ucha'. No conocía 'ox'.


----------

